# Solved: Games Freezing: event ID 4101



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

I keep getting this same problem whereby whenever i play a game, it will eventually freeze (sound still going) followed by a black screen and returns to the desktop with the error "event ID 4101 driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."

Originally i thought this was because my old GPU was not compatible with Vista, therefore i have invested in a New GPU (Geforce 8800GT 512mb) which is compatible. However it is still occurring!!! im pretty sure i have downloaded all the latest drivers but still no improvement.

(games such as Bioshock, COD4 etc)

can anyone help me please??? 

my spec:
Intel Pentium Dual 3.4GHz
3.25GB RAM
140GB hard drive
Geforce 8800 GT 512mb
Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio Sound Card
Samsung - Display - SyncMaster 2032BW/2032GW,SyncMaster Magic CX2032GW(Digital)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

First thing is to try updating your graphics drivers. 
Its a known issue with Vista and nVidia drivers.

Your not alone. 
http://www.windowsbbs.com/windows-v...ed-responding-has-successfully-recovered.html

Fixes for some may not work for others.

more suggested help;
http://i.nconspicuo.us/2007/03/21/n...r-update-will-it-solve-nvlddmkm-driver-issue/
and
http://i.nconspicuo.us/2007/01/01/d...ed-responding-and-has-successfully-recovered/

Help is offered in the replies.


----------



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

do you know if this is an error exclusive to windows vista...and whether reverting to xp would solve my problm (as i never had a problem with these games on xp) also would it be possible to downgrade my OS ???


----------



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

really i am looking for an answer from windows or nvidia themselves (new driver, patch or fix)...that would be the simple answer but i suppose that is just wishful thinking! haha


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I read a little of those posts, it seems it is a Vista issue.
One of the posts had a link to some "newer" nVidia drivers, that the poster claimed worked for them. 
Think it was this one; http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_100.65.html

Also, did you try the DX10 suggestion on the first page I linked?

Still using XP so don't know my way around Vista.


----------



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

i am now having another problem trying to fix my old problem!!!!!

i tried removing one of my sticks of RAM like suggested in one of the links you sent me. However this didnt not work and now when i put this piece of RAM back in i get no signal on my monitor. It appears that the DIMM itself is not registering any RAM at all as i have tried putting another piece of RAM in that DIMM but get no signal still (however i do get signal when i just use one RAM stick and leave that DIMM empty). is it something to do with configuration in BIOS or could that DIMM be knackered now (but i dont see why it would)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm, no idea there.. Maybe that was some of the issue. 
Could be a bad motherboard... 
Machine was off and you didn't have any static discharge when you removed it right?
As long as it came out easy and you didn't hear any "snaps" it should have been fine.
Pull RAM many times myself. Never needed to set anything in the BIOS to see it though.
If it's in dual channel mode I think you need to set it, other wise it should see and configure all on its own. I would imagine.

As for the game and drivers...
Since I solved an Oblivion crash problem using Omega Drivers. Maybe you could try those out too.


----------



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

it was set in dual channel mode so perhaps i do need to reset them in BIOS ? wouldnt know how to do that though

i will try those omega drivers as well...thanks


----------



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

also i have downloaded ntune from nvidia and it has a tuning program which sets your GPU to all the correct settings for the most stable performance for your particular system (GPU speed, fan speed, voltage etc) do you think i should try this??


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Don't know, haven't had an nVidia card for years.
Worth a try I guess. 

I spent a week messing with things to get Oblivion working.. Omega fixed it for me, so hope they can help with your games.


----------



## kingdave (Aug 27, 2008)

problem solved!!! i have returned to good old windows xp!!!!!! and all my games are running smoother than a babys bum

thanks very much for your help (the omega drivers are good as well)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

So yet another "Dumped Vista" customer huh? 
Good to know your back to gaming, shame it cost an OS to do it. Long install times changing those. 

Did Omega Drivers help at all with Vista?


----------

